# EOTWAWKI considerations.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Casting aside the ideas that we all have about how things might be, or end, or what is or isn't realistic about SHTF.

That's the disclaimer, and the mindframe to start this.

A few considerations for true EOTWAWKI. 

In most zombie/EOTW/post apocalypse type films there is the hero who is seeking a whispered about "safe zone"

If I were to start a canibal camp, that is exactly the rumor I would start. Have people come to me. (I would never go that route, I'm just saying)

In a zombie apocalypse there will be lots of food everywhere (zombies don't eat canned corn) but in a more likely type of collapse, there will be NO scavengeable food. People will be licking wrappers because they "still taste like food" Deaths will come from murder and starvation as much as, if not more than, infection, disease, broken legs, etc.

Religious groups will spring up with every twisted perversion of "the word" imaginable. This will result in many twisted and violent groups.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Walking Dead had Terminus.
In the battle for Stalingrad, the people turned to cannibalism and eating used walpaper paste.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Casting aside the ideas that we all have about how things might be, or end, or what is or isn't realistic about SHTF.
> 
> That's the disclaimer, and the mindframe to start this.
> 
> ...


I agree with this accept... historically - most killing has been done by atheistic groups -


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with this accept... historically - most killing has been done by atheistic groups -


*except
and
islamists and crusaders were/are not atheistic.
neither were the Vikings
neither were the nazis
neither were the Romans 
neither were the Egyptians 
neither was Salem 
neither were any of the inquisitions
Neither were... well... you get the idea.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I agree with this accept... historically - most killing has been done by atheistic groups -


As you saying that most murders have been committed by people or groups that don't believe in a higher spiritual power.

OR

That most agression/warfare has been perpetrated by groups that don't believe in a higher spiritual power?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Before this turns into a religious argument thread, let's get it back on track and on subject. There's no doubt that post-apocalypse the world will be a very different and dangerous place. That's why unless one has a place to go and can get there quickly before a lot of trouble starts, it's probably a better idea to stay in and try to avoid trouble. Go grey man and don't attract attention to yourself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Farmboyc said:


> As you saying that most murders have been committed by people or groups that don't believe in a higher spiritual power.
> 
> OR
> 
> That most agression/warfare has been perpetrated by groups that don't believe in a higher spiritual power?


Yes................


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

OK guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one then.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

There are no zombies, at least in the tv sense.
The real zombies are the city dwellers ala, Furgosen, Baltimore, etc.
Murders are committed by those who can sway power over others, regardless of beliefs.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well tango I think murders are committed by someone who wants to kill whom ever, for any number of reasons.
in those stories they have to have a goal to reach for otherwise it would be a run on series of mayhem. 
in the real world it is called you -your friends- and family that make the safe zone but first you have to have a safe zone to go to that we call a BOL.
other wise your looking at a fema camp or something possibly.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The female camp thing is exactly why I disagree with bugging in or having a designated BOL. 
There are other reasons, but this is a big one. Cities will get rounded up first, so if you bug in somewhere within city limits, you WILL be rounded up, and if you are military age, plan on being conscripted into service.
If you live in the country, it will take longer, but you will be rounded up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simple we are staying put. We will protect what is ours . We will not seek out anyone else's "safe zone". The dead do not walk, trust me on this one. They don't do anything .
Turn off the TV and apply some real world events to what is going on in your head.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Most likely the bulk of city slickers run out of food in 3-7 days. 3 days not so many roving packs of thugs killing and taking. Move it out to a week and they will be fighting each other in the streets. There will be a movement of people out but most don't have anywhere to go. Where will they go? Public transit won't be running. The streets will be gridlock. First with people trying to go then with empty cars. I don't care how well we prep or where you live if 150 people start down your street you are FUBAR.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Simple we are staying put. We will protect what is ours . We will not seek out anyone else's "safe zone". The dead do not walk, trust me on this one. They don't do anything .
> Turn off the TV and apply some real world events to what is going on in your head.


I'm with you, Smitty.

What is all of this talk about "zombies"? LMAO!

What is all this talk about "rounding up" people in the city and the countryside? Just WHO is going to do the "rounding up"? Oh, that's right. Those crazy "religious groups" will do all of the "rounding up" and putting people in death camps and committing other atrocities. LMAO!

If you believe that the military and local law enforcement are going to remain intact and maintain law and order, you are fooling yourselves. Why, you may ask? Because ALL of these people have families and other loved ones who they will want to protect and move away from harm. And who will the murderers and other violent lawbreakers paint the biggest targets on? The military and local law enforcement.

The "religious" groups will be the groups that are organized, have rules, have morals, have structure, and BELIEVE that they can survive without help from "outsiders". Of course, there will be some Jim Jones and David Koresh types who will make a ruckus, but in the end, good will conquer evil.

The MILITIA groups and loosely organized bands of murderers and thieves will be the biggest problem.

Some people in here should separate themselves from these fictional TV shows, and come back to REALITY.

What's next? Discussing what Sponge Bob Square Pants will do WTSHTF?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think your against the BOL cause you don't have one. you think by wandering around will keep you out of a gov run camp? in my opinion that is exactly why they will round you up cause your a vagrant refugee. I'll take my chances with what I have if anything they might force a curfew or something.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

i think spong bob would just make a crap load of crabby patties with squidward and Patrick and have a party while sandy pole dances to I'm to sexy for those nutz.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

For those believing in the biblical end times, if you aren't rapture you just may encounter zombies. When death won't come to those left behind.

Also, there is an old saying, "when there is no more room in hell, then the dead will walk the earth" 

Again, the premise of this was discarding that which is realistic as the cause, and simply stating what is after.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of us that do not live in cities or towns are in a different world than others. We already know how to grow our own food we can get by and are ready to deal with no trips to the grocery store.
We also know that Security is number one with it you have nothing. If you have not addressed security in a serious way then you are done for anyway. Any stuff you have will be taken. You can hope for the best ,believe in the good of man and all the BS all you want, it won't change a thing.
Have you ever stop to consider that the end of the world as we have know has already come for many of us.
Just look around.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Valid points, every one of em.

I know the world as I know it has ended several times in my life time.

Just remember that IF the S really HTF, the powers that be WILL eventually come for you even in the deepest country. They know you have food. They know you know how to produce food. They WILL eventually conscript you into service, or kill you trying.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Valid points, every one of em.
> 
> I know the world as I know it has ended several times in my life time.
> 
> Just remember that IF the S really HTF, the powers that be WILL eventually come for you even in the deepest country. They know you have food. They know you know how to produce food. They WILL eventually conscript you into service, or kill you trying.


Did you know that the Department of Homeland Security has bought over 2 billion rounds since 2012? What do you think they will use it for? The roundups?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Farmboyc said:


> OK guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one then.


disagree if you wish... I got the facts


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh boy this is my favorite part. Grown adults playing pretend.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> disagree if you wish... I got the facts


Well then.. guess that is that.


----------

